
Leaked document: EU Commission mulls new law to regulate online platforms - zoobab
https://netzpolitik.org/2019/leaked-document-eu-commission-mulls-new-law-to-regulate-online-platforms/
======
zoobab
The leak is here:

[https://cdn.netzpolitik.org/wp-upload/2019/07/Digital-
Servic...](https://cdn.netzpolitik.org/wp-upload/2019/07/Digital-Services-Act-
note-DG-Connect-June-2019.pdf)

